# egg outside the nest



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

What we should do if 'tiel female suprise us with egg outside the nest because we didn't put nesting box at the cage?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not put a nest box up for them. I thought you had two young girls  I would leave the egg at the bottom of the cage until they completley ignore it and then I would take it away. Here is a link about cockatiel hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx Hopefully someone with some breeding experience will be able to help you more


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I would not put a nest box up for them. *I thought you had two young girls*  I would leave the egg at the bottom of the cage until they completley ignore it and then I would take it away. Here is a link about cockatiel hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx Hopefully someone with some breeding experience will be able to help you more


Thank you a lot but I didn't talk about my birds. It's my friend's birds situation: adult birds were mating so female left egg on the bottom of the cage and ignore it. She asked me what to do. I don't know so I asked experts here  My birds are still cute babies


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

she will probably ignore it until she has 2-3 eggs.... and they only lay 1 egg every other day. They don't 'sit' on the eggs until they have a few to sit on.

If she is prepared for (really prepared for) breeding then she needs to give them a box. Good diets. Takes a lot of planning & knowledge to succeed. Birds under 2yo of age or so really shouldn't breed... its too risky.

To prevent babies, boil the eggs & leave them for about a month-- that way they are abandoned- not 'stolen'. If she takes the egg away the hen will only think it was stolen & lay more to replace it.
To get them out of breeding mode she should try some/most of this:
1. separate them if possible 
2. make nights longer. 12-14hr nights. Cover the cage to simulate winter time.
3. offer more pellets and less seed. (ample food leads to breeding mode)
4. limit baths. (rains less in winter)
5. rearrange cage, new toys... change the environment so its not so 'cozy'.
6. possibly move cage to a new room.

My Holly is not even 1yr yet and laid me two clutches back to back... total of 13 eggs in a month and a half, I think. She just started laying again on the 29th & has 3 in her cage right now. 

Why do some hens have to be so 'nesty'.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's weird because my 4 girls have never laid a single egg. Well not yet..


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

all I know is all my birds start to incubate from the very 1st egg I only find the occasional egg on a cage floor but with a cage of girls never know who's it is, they just lay them to lay them I guess I throw them away and don't see any more for a while


----------



## Miss Parakeet (Jul 6, 2009)

my brothers tiel did that too..unfortunatly it was cracked


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Miss Parakeet said:


> my brothers tiel did that too..unfortunatly it was cracked


I remember, almost 10 year ago I get tiel female. It was my first tiel and I named her Nimfa. I don't know how much old she was. After their tiel female escape, my brother's friends gave me their male named Sokol. After Sokol came at my house, he and Nimfa had mate and she laid an egg on the floor of the cage. After few days, she died. :wacko:


----------

